# What's a ghost's favorite fruit?



## monty (Sep 1, 2013)

The BOOOOOberry!

What kind of shoes do ghosts wear?

BOOOOOOOTS.

These jokes written by Nick K


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Cute jokes


----------



## KnowSomethingJonSnow (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

